# Tubro Maxxair Installation



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am planning on investing, and I use the word "investing" lightly, in a Turbo MaxAir for my 26 RKS. I was wanting to install it on the rear vent just above the kitchen to help draw out air while cooking, just a though". Has anybody wired a Turbo Maxxair before to a vent that has not been wired, or has everybody just installed it over the bathroom vent which is already wired with a fan? Would love to have any info on this.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

this outbacker http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.html has the directions under mods,good luck and let us know how it turns out,dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I installed one in the bathroom for the following reasons

1 - The most moisture put into the air is in the bath
2 - Other things not wanted that are put into the air are in the bath
3 - It is quite but no one wants a fan going in the main living area if they can avoid it. So put it in the bath and open a window for cross ventilation. Quite and breezy.
4 - The wires were already there and the joke called a fan that was in the bath was like I said a joke.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I installed one on our Outback and then one on our Raptor. The good things is that the builders leave a lot of wires laying around the roof in the campers... the bad news is the builders leave a lot of wires laying around the roof in the campers. So if you have a volt meter its an easy process. You need to be sure you don't use a 110v line or something that is powering the A/C. If you know about basic 12v lines its pretty simple. In my cases I pierced the line with a needle then grounded one end of the voltmeter and found a live unswitched 12v line. Several were switched (for lights) but I found one that wasn't. The all you need is to tap into that and you are set.

I installed it in the kitchen area for the same reason as you noted. When showering just turn the fan to blow instead of suck and it will push air out through the open bathroom vent.

The installation instructions are very detailed so just take your time and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you all suggest even installing a Maxxair if I keep mine in storage? I started to purchase a couple myself but my sales agent mentioned that since I keep it in storage(inside) that I should not worry about it!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The fan is for use while camping. I close mine when not in use, but open them up while traveling. The vent in the bathroom is open most all the time except while in storage.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody for leading me in the right direction.







I can always depend on yall for answers and suggestions.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Check out what I found at Costco. No wiring - Pretty cool

Solar vent

ICP Solar
Multi-purpose SolarVent
Marine

$169.99

Item # 767661 
Shipping & Handling: $15.27

The stainless steel SolarVent provides 24 hours a day of silent and reliable ventilation for hot or humid areas. Reduces condensation and heat build-up in your boat, RV, cabin, shed and green house. This new stylish and aerodynamic vent provides more than double the airflow of any similar solar vent. Plus, it runs on free solar energy.

Features:

Runs for 48 hours without sunlight 
2 high-capacity AA NiMh batteries offer 24-hour operation capability 
No wiring required â€" never drains boat/RV batteries 
Can be sealed manually to prevent water ingress 
Easy one-click intake/exhaust/off airflow selection 
Can be installed on wood, glass, metal, plastic or canvas 
Fits both round and square openings 
Snaps into 10.2 cm (4 in.) deck plates 
Available accessories: LED light and bug screen
Specifications:

Airflow per Hour: 34 m3 (1 200 ft.3)
Run Time without Sunlight: 48 Hours
Batteries: 2 x AA NiMh
Fan Blade: Reversible (Intake/Exhaust)
Exterior Cover Diameter: 26.5 cm (10.5 in.)
Height: 12.5 cm (5 in.)
Weight: 0.8 kg (1.5 lb.)
Warranty:

3 years, motor

Standard shipping is via UPS Ground. The estimated delivery time will be approximately 7 - 10 business days from the time of order.

Costco.ca offers merchandise which complements our warehouse product selection. Therefore, most items available on our web site are unique to costco.ca.

Costco.ca products can be returned to any of our more than 400 Costco warehouses worldwide.

[Model 70420]

Â©2005 Costco Wholesale Canada Ltd. All Rights Reserved. For Canadian customers only. 
415 West Hunt Club Road, Ottawa, Ontario, K2E 1C5, 800 463-3783, [email protected]
Customer Privacy Statement Terms and Conditions of Use

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor - the Costco sales rep for Canada.









During my sailing days, I saw many of those solar vents on other boats. The fans are very, weak and draw very little air out. In my opinion, they are only good for the very limited purpose of TRYING to air out small spaces and MAYBE helping to keep your sails from mildewing.

Of course, there were so many leaks in my boat and my sails were always in the water, so I didn't bother. My friends were able to find me out on the bay by looking for the green, moldy sails.









I'm going to look into venting my stove hood outside. Has anyone done that?

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I'm going to look into venting my stove hood outside. Has anyone done that?


Yes, though right now I can't recall who did it. I think it was like a year ago. A lot of work getting it done. That's why I just opted to put in the TurboMaxx fan instead. If you don't get reply here try a search or post a new thread.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Moosegut "I'm going to look into venting my stove hood outside.Â Has anyone done that?

---

In fact they posted allot of pictures and what it took to do it -- i cant seem to find it either... i know they had to move their outside light over lsightly but once again not sure what model they had...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love Costco. Going tomorrow for some LED X-mas lights

Y-Guy - to you have the air flow of a Maxxair? 1200ft3/min seems like alot of air movement for the solar vent...but hey, I have been worng before.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The fan is for use while camping. I close mine when not in use, but open them up while traveling. The vent in the bathroom is open most all the time except while in storage.
> [snapback]60575[/snapback]​


OK Steve, maybe I'm confused here...

When we installed (unpowered) Maxx-Air vents on our Outback, the primary reason was to provide ventilation while the TT is in storage. Are you saying this is wrong?









And that brings up the question, if it is OK, what about during the winter? We are in a covered space, but it will still get cold.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > The fan is for use while camping.Â I close mine when not in use, but open them up while traveling.Â The vent in the bathroom is open most all the time except while in storage.
> ...


Maybe he is saying not to use the fan when in storage. I have MaxxAir covers on all of my vents and leave them open rain or shine to vent the trailer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not at all Doug, every area differs. In the Tri-Cities leaving anything open like a vent I'd find a foot of sand due to the high winds & dust storms at times of the year. In Portland you could leave them open (cracked a bit) for some air. But with high moisture levels in the air during the winter months you are letting that in the camper too. I'm not sure that's a good thing. Keeping the moisture out of the camper with things like Dryz-Aire would seem better since the moisture can rot the particle board or get in the cushions/mattress.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut, Camping479 vented his outside. Pics are somewhere.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's the thread on how I did mine.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Here's the thread on how I did mine.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]60892[/snapback]​


Thanks Mike. That'll be a springtime mod.

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I pulled the power for mine from the feeder for the bathroom vent. I tapped the power before the switch, and just ran it up and over the bathroom door, through the ceiling. I put the TurboMaxx on the kitchen vent for the same reasons previously stated. I also changed the wires on the bathroom fan to make it suck instead of blow (it came from the factory blowing)

Tim


----------

